# Homemade Wax Experiment



## Grant-s3 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi there. 

Right I thought I'd have a go at making some wax as I've spend lots of time in here reading about others doing it so I thought I'd have a go. :lol:

After researching all the different solvents , waxes and oils I can use I narrowed it down to a few that i think will work. I started off using Carnauba wax along with 76 degree coconut oil and a solvent. After making a mix containing about 30% carnauba I've set it aside to cool. Tomorrow after work I will clay my bonnet then apply it. Give you a few pics and video of how this turned out. I've tried to upload a few pictures of it being made but unable to on my iphone. Any ideas how I can do this ??:newbie:

Thanks.


----------



## Grant-s3 (Oct 13, 2013)

Heres the first pour. i might need to warm the tin slightly as it started to set as soon as it hit the bottom. Maybe sit them in water so it can gradually cool. 









Another angle of it setting.


















It was pitch black outside so no time to try it on the car, had a quick test on a CD. It was okay to apply but was a little to hard. Was sligtly oily so will mess about with the solvent level see if i can sort that.


----------



## Grant-s3 (Oct 13, 2013)

Okay I managed to get some pictures today before it got dark. Applied it to half the bonnet to give a comparison. It spread fairly well with a moist applicator pad. Drying time was good and never had and problems taking it off. Just came off with a quick buff. :lol:










Nice reflection once buffed off. Left a very smooth finish.










The beading was pretty good. Water just slid off when sprayed with the hose. Very happy with this for a first attempt. 










Now I have an okay base I will start to tweak it. Try get the wax a little softer and try improve the drying time. I will combine the carnuba wax with other such as bees and candelilla to see how I can improve this.:speechles


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice one mate, Im on batch 9 and only started brewing 3 days ago. Gets addictive!


----------



## Grant-s3 (Oct 13, 2013)

It certainly does. It's great fun experimenting with different oils and waxes to see how it turns out. I have lots of things on order so hopefully get another made today and Monday.


----------

